# [H] Mixed 40k and Fantasy [W] £££/$$$ [UK]



## Eth K3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am having a good clear out.

1st - 2 dark elves battallions. Both are assembled, but unpainted. £40 each plus postage

2nd - a space marine army - sorry if im abit vague, as it was a mates one, and im not massively clued up on marines. 

3rd - Hardback warhammer 40,000 rulebook. Good condition.

Looking for sensible offers. Willing to post internationally, but at buyers cost.


2 Rhinos
1 Old Razorback
1 Old Predator
1 Vindicator
1 Old Whirlwind
7 Old terminators
2 x 8 man tactical squads (old)
6 metal scouts
2 OOP metal dreadnoughts
5 bikes
1 attack bike
7 "characters" - Terminator Librarium, Terminator Chaplain, Techmarine, Mareus calgar (i think)
1 Damaged Land Speeder
enough parts to make another 10-12 marines




[img=http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/692/39898410151492706655171.th.jpg]
[img=http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/576/53144710151492707965171.th.jpg]


Looking for £££/$$$ or would consider a trade for vampires.

Also interested in buying vampire bits (particularly zombies, vargheists and terrorgheist.


----------

